# Firefighter and Paramedic killed in gas station explosion



## AndiBugg (Jan 30, 2007)

An explosion at a gas station in Ghent, WV, has leveled a store, killed at least four people including a firefighter & paradmedic, and seriously injured five others.

It happened at about 10:45am at the Little General Store near the entrance to Flat Top Lake and Winterplace Ski Resort. Dispatchers tell us firefighters were responding to the gas station--because someone smelled a strong odor of gas--when the explosion happened.

http://www.wsaz.com/home/headlines/5411041.html
or
http://www.wvva.com/News/index.php?ID=10675

I thought this was a very tragic story, partially because its close to home. Please remember the ones who were killed or injured and thier families.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 30, 2007)

Are the firefighter and parmedic separate people or is one person who did both?


----------



## AndiBugg (Jan 30, 2007)

It was two seperate people


----------



## MMiz (Jan 30, 2007)

That's horrible news.  

There have been times where our units responded to a call of a sick family, and only later were told of strong CO leaks.  Now our first responder units carry CO detectors.  That doesn't help much with this incident, but it really got me thinking.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 31, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers to the family and friends that lost their loved ones.......


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 31, 2007)

I saw some of the coverage about this on one of the TV news channels yesterday.  The scene was almost surreal looking - you couldn't even tell that a building had ever been there.

My thoughts will definately be with the friends and families of those who died, as well as the survivors and their families.


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 31, 2007)

*My prayers and thoughts go out to the families of these people, may God bless them and give them comfort.*


----------

